# Trek Prototype bike!?!?!?!



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Ran across these pictures. Apparently it was rolling around at a NorbaNational/BigBear from what I've heard.

















Looks pretty cool to me.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

*Yeah, Andrew Shandro....*

.....was riding one of those at the 2nd installment of the North Shore Ripper too.

http://www.nsmb.com/community/ripper2wrap_04_04.php

Looks pretty cool. I'll be curious to see if he's riding that or his Diesel more this summer at Whistler.

EB


----------



## losjefes (May 27, 2004)

7" and 7" 1.5 headtube (obviously). Look for it in '05. Trek is stepping up, finally.


----------



## your name here (Mar 1, 2004)

losjefes said:


> Trek is stepping up, finally.


hopefully


----------



## Haack74 (Feb 11, 2004)

Looks alot like a Banshee Scream to me but will probably cost more and the warranty will not even touch Banshee's. However with those pedals I would have to go with the trek lol.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

im really liking the linkage plate...thats sick...bout time trek made summin kool...


----------



## losjefes (May 27, 2004)

Seeing how Trek has a lifetime warranty and is the most financially stable company in the industry, how does that give Banshee an edge on warranties?


----------



## donyel (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm liking the large diameter pivots. Looks like a bike that could take some abuse.


----------



## Haack74 (Feb 11, 2004)

losjefes said:


> Seeing how Trek has a lifetime warranty and is the most financially stable company in the industry, how does that give Banshee an edge on warranties?


Have you ever sent in a busted up frame back to any of these "lifetime warranty claimed companies"? Didn't think so. If you had you would know that they say you were riding the bike for non-intended purposes and therefore voided your warranty. Whatever it's a freeride bike and I was freeriding it what the hell is that! However I know 2 guys who somehow busted up their screams and are being replaced with brand new 04's with no questions asked. Financially stable? Wonder why maybe cuz there bikes are overpriced?


----------



## MTBsSd (Jan 12, 2004)

last I heard there weren't supposed to be many restrictions for a freeride bike...


----------



## incubus (Jan 20, 2004)

Haack74 said:


> Looks alot like a Banshee Scream to me but will probably cost more and the warranty will not even touch Banshee's. However with those pedals I would have to go with the trek lol.


...and the banshee looks like a Kona Stinky. What's your point? They're all linkage actuated single-pivots. Given a choice between the 3: Kona, Banshee & Trek, I'd chose the trek.

The Banshee has always appeared to be unncessarily overbuilt (there are much lighter frames that are just as strong or stronger). And the Trek *appears* to be a better choice than the Kona because of the larger bearings, 1.5 headtube and bolt-on dropouts

Just my two cents though.


----------



## losjefes (May 27, 2004)

Haack74 said:


> Have you ever sent in a busted up frame back to any of these "lifetime warranty claimed companies"? Didn't think so. If you had you would know that they say you were riding the bike for non-intended purposes and therefore voided your warranty. Whatever it's a freeride bike and I was freeriding it what the hell is that! However I know 2 guys who somehow busted up their screams and are being replaced with brand new 04's with no questions asked. Financially stable? Wonder why maybe cuz there bikes are overpriced?


Actually I have sent a frame back to Trek for warranty. It was taken care of very quickly. I worked in bike shops for ten years and saw hundreds of frames go back for warranty. As a whole the larger companies stand behind their frames more often than the smaller companies because they can afford to do so. Also seeing how Trek has never made a true freeride bike they would not have to stand behind any of their bikes that were hucked 10 feet to flat.


----------



## funkenstein (Jan 19, 2004)

*check it!*

http://www.trekbikes.com/news/news_detail.jsp?articleId=7264&category=hot_news


----------



## Felpur (Jan 22, 2004)

Both Companies make some nice bikes, however there is no comparison. I have a Banshee chapperal and there isnt anything I've seen that is made with this level of durability and craftsmanship. I cant imagine ever needing to use the wrrnty as the frame is totaly bombproof.. you should check one out and will see what I mean


----------



## incubus (Jan 20, 2004)

Felpur said:


> Both Companies make some nice bikes, however there is no comparison. I have a Banshee chapperal and there isnt anything I've seen that is made with this level of durability and craftsmanship. I cant imagine ever needing to use the wrrnty as the frame is totaly bombproof.. you should check one out and will see what I mean


I think that the Chapperal is more of an apples to apples comparison against this frame than comparing the scream to it is. And I agree, they look crazy strong. And you can't beat the price. But that doesn't mean there shouldn't be other players in the mix.

Enjoy your bike. All of these longer travel freeride frames make me feel like my RFX is just an overbuilt XC bike.


----------



## Haack74 (Feb 11, 2004)

Also seeing how Trek has never made a true freeride bike they would not have to stand behind any of their bikes that were hucked 10 feet to flat.[/QUOTE]

Thanks for making my point about "lifetime warranty" should read for xc sissy boys who only drop curbs.


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

Felpur said:


> ...there is no comparison. I have a Banshee chapperal and there isnt anything I've seen that is made with this level of durability


That's because it outweighs its competition by 4-5 POUNDS!

The bike is either very heavy (10.5-11#) for its given travel (4-6") or very short on travel for its given weight. Works well for the rare few who appreciate either of those two niche's, but it doesn't really fit into a comparison slot easy. Hucking-FR bikes weigh 10-12# but come with 8-10" travel, and Trail bikes come with 4-6" travel but weigh only 5-7#.


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

incubus said:


> All of these longer travel freeride frames make me feel like my RFX is just an overbuilt XC bike.


Eh what's another inch or so? QUALITY not quantity Turner brother!  With 6" of PUSH'ed RFX it's tough to beat! At least until 7-8" of PUSH'ed Highline hits the market!


----------



## Felpur (Jan 22, 2004)

the rfx is also a killer bike. I know what you mean with the long travel bikes these days I thought about the scream myself but up to certain point the trade off of huckability vs a bike you want to trail ride on comes into play it's one of the reason I settled on the bike I did.  Mine;s built up more trailish It's nice to see trek enter the freeride market. gives us all 1 more option


----------



## incubus (Jan 20, 2004)

Bulldog said:


> Eh what's another inch or so? QUALITY not quantity Turner brother!  With 6" of PUSH'ed RFX it's tough to beat! At least until 7-8" of PUSH'ed Highline hits the market!


I hear you about the quality of travel. This bike doesn't make me long for one so much as that prototype Foes and the SC VPfree (  I can't believe I just said that). My RFX is a true all-purpose bike (short of commuting), so even though I feel that the 6" of good travel is sufficient for the free-riding/trailriding that I do, a bike like the two I'd mentioned would likely be better on the DH end of the spectrum. Of course that's assuming that it can FR just as well (meaning pedal), which may or may not be the case.


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

incubus said:


> I hear you about the quality of travel. This bike doesn't make me long for one so much as that prototype Foes and the SC VPfree (  I can't believe I just said that). My RFX is a true all-purpose bike (short of commuting), so even though I feel that the 6" of good travel is sufficient for the free-riding/trailriding that I do, a bike like the two I'd mentioned would likely be better on the DH end of the spectrum. Of course that's assuming that it can FR just as well (meaning pedal), which may or may not be the case.


That white Foes bike? Yeah 9", front der and full seat tube are VERY interesting/tempting. But I also heard a nasty little rumor the Highline might not be fixed 7.5" as teased at Interbike, but more like 7-8.5" adjustable. Hmmmm. Just more bikes I don't need. I rarely tax 6" anymore as I rarely huck like I did a few years ago.

So did you wind up with a PUSH for your RFX yet? I see you looking for a spring for one.


----------



## binary visions (Jan 18, 2004)

Bulldog said:


> That's because it outweighs its competition by 4-5 POUNDS!
> 
> The bike is either very heavy (10.5-11#) for its given travel (4-6") or very short on travel for its given weight. Works well for the rare few who appreciate either of those two niche's, but it doesn't really fit into a comparison slot easy. Hucking-FR bikes weigh 10-12# but come with 8-10" travel, and Trail bikes come with 4-6" travel but weigh only 5-7#.


Banshee is discussing their next company mottos. The current front runner is:

"Why use one gusset, when you can use five?"


----------



## incubus (Jan 20, 2004)

Bulldog said:


> That white Foes bike? Yeah 9", front der and full seat tube are VERY interesting/tempting. But I also heard a nasty little rumor the Highline might not be fixed 7.5" as teased at Interbike, but more like 7-8.5" adjustable. Hmmmm. Just more bikes I don't need. I rarely tax 6" anymore as I rarely huck like I did a few years ago.
> 
> So did you wind up with a PUSH for your RFX yet? I see you looking for a spring for one.


Yeah, the white bike is the one I'm talking about. I e-mailed Foes for some info, but they were pretty tight-lipped about it. I'm sure I'll be more excited about the production high-line than I am about the proto. Looked too industrial. I know that finished bikes would never roll off of the turner 'assembly line' looking like that, but it just wasn't much to look at. However, the semi-monoque bits on the Foes and the VPfree are dead sexy.

I've had my push shock for 2 weeks now. Waiting on a spring (amongst other things) from Go-Ride. It's killing me that it's just sitting there. They took a beat up old Fox (ovalized reservior bridge and all) and gave it a makeover. I'd pony up the cash for a Ti spring if I could find one of those in the right size.


----------



## smelly (Jan 15, 2004)

Felpur said:


> Both Companies make some nice bikes, however there is no comparison. I have a Banshee chapperal and there isnt anything I've seen that is made with this level of durability and craftsmanship. I cant imagine ever needing to use the wrrnty as the frame is totaly bombproof.. you should check one out and will see what I mean


craftsmanship? are you serious??? i saw a scream two weeks ago and it looked awful. the welds were the sloppiest i've ever seen. in some places there were just blobs. banshee can price their bikes that cheap for a reason. and with how heavy they are, they better be bombproof. instead of doing stress analysis, banshee just puts gussets everywhere and hopes the bike doesn't break.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

smelly said:


> craftsmanship? are you serious??? i saw a scream two weeks ago and it looked awful. the welds were the sloppiest i've ever seen. in some places there were just blobs. banshee can price their bikes that cheap for a reason. and with how heavy they are, they better be bombproof. instead of doing stress analysis, banshee just puts gussets everywhere and hopes the bike doesn't break.


its production line Taiwan stuff like Kona is, with mis-allingnments and all, its just heavier built and is nicer looking. You get what you pay for basically.

Also, Trek supposidly has some of the best warranty/CS service around.


----------



## Banshee Rider (Jan 19, 2004)

I dunno what scream you saw im very impressed with mine, as with my banshee morphine. You can **** on the weight and gussets all you want, i guess im just used to pedaling around 40lb hardtails and 50lb FS's on the trails (and every where else) that all this talk about weight just makes me chuckle. I really dont mind how overbuilt both of my banshee's are, and i really cant see myself having to use their warentee service. With that said i think the trek looks like a very nice bike, i like the 1.5 headtube as well. I think if it had a 5 or 6 in setting thatd defenitly be one of my XC/freeride bikes for sure.


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> Ran across these pictures. Apparently it was rolling around at a NorbaNational/BigBear from what I've heard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they finally put a pivot back there, about time Treck gave in


----------



## Capt.LimpwrisT (Mar 4, 2004)

*more rumors*

heard Fisher is going to have a dh and a huckin' rig for 05, but my rep wouldn't fes up if it was tru or not


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

Felpur said:


> Both Companies make some nice bikes, however there is no comparison. I have a Banshee chapperal and there isnt anything I've seen that is made with this level of durability and craftsmanship. I cant imagine ever needing to use the wrrnty as the frame is totaly bombproof.. you should check one out and will see what I mean


word up my brother.

I feel the same.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Capt.LimpwrisT said:


> heard Fisher is going to have a dh and a huckin' rig for 05, but my rep wouldn't fes up if it was tru or not


haha yeah our rep came in and i asked him and he had no idea what i was talking about. I was like bull shhit, but he wouldnt say. Treks diesl is one of the best dh bikes out there, and there worth picing up, there bombproof


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

Cmac said:


> haha yeah our rep came in and i asked him and he had no idea what i was talking about. I was like bull shhit, but he wouldnt say. Treks diesl is one of the best dh bikes out there, and there worth picing up, there bombproof


Diesels are overbuilt overpriced glorified single pivot bikes. No single pivot bike should ever cost that much, especially seeing as if you dont get one of the chain torque eliminators they brake jack like freaking mad


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

*Prototype test over on NSMB.*










First Look: Trek Bikes hits the Shore to test its new freeride offering for 2005


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

Pritty original design...

Wonder from where they got the idea...


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

zedro said:


> its production line Taiwan stuff like Kona is, with mis-allingnments and all, its just heavier built and is nicer looking. You get what you pay for basically.
> 
> Also, Trek supposidly has some of the best warranty/CS service around.


We had a Chap come into the shop a few weeks ago and it had a Pacific sticker on it.

Still a sweet bike though.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

*sweet*

That looks like a sweet bike. Knowing trek it will probably cost like 5,000 or something like that. Looks cool if you have the money.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

VIA said:


> Pritty original design...
> 
> Wonder from where they got the idea...


Via...the non-horst 4bar linkage design like that wasn't thought up by kona(could be, I havent researched it) but just because another bike company does a similar design doesnt mean its all due to kona's bikes. Just look at the bullit, the asx is a similar design but isnt necessarily because of santacruz(could be, I havent researched it)


----------



## Pat T. (Jan 18, 2004)

VIA said:


> Pritty original design...
> 
> Wonder from where they got the idea...


Similar to my new ride.....which looks like the scream, and the stinky, and....and....and....


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Dec 19, 2003)

I think Ventana is one of the early pioneers of the seatstay pivot. IIRC, Sherwood tried both seatstay and chainstay pivots (before the Horst patent) before deciding on seatstay due to superior lateral stiffness. Nonetheless, it seems like a popular design that works. Kudos to Trek for finally stepping up and throwing their hat into the hottest segment of the sport.


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

Pat T.® said:


> Similar to my new ride.....which looks like the scream, and the stinky, and....and....and.... and the AC-1 . .. why not..!!?


----------



## Haack74 (Feb 11, 2004)

VIA said:


> Pat T.® said:
> 
> 
> > Similar to my new ride.....which looks like the scream, and the stinky, and....and....and.... and the AC-1 . .. why not..!!?
> ...


----------



## xevilpetex (May 31, 2004)

matt said:


> That looks like a sweet bike. Knowing trek it will probably cost like 5,000 or something like that. Looks cool if you have the money.


"The new ride will be available as a complete bike at two price points, for approximately US$2,000 (CDN$2,800) or US$3,000 (CDN$4,000), or as a frame only; pricing has yet to be determined on the frameset. "

from the link


----------



## thad (Feb 25, 2004)

VIA said:


> Pritty original design...
> 
> Wonder from where they got the idea...


Kona got the idea from Turner.

They had Thomas Missier racing world cup DH on a repainted Turner Burner DH. The next year, 1998 they released the Stab, which was a nearly exact taiwanese replica of the turner. It was the first out-of-the-box affordable DH bike.


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

those bikes look nice.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

incubus said:


> ...
> The Banshee has always appeared to be unncessarily overbuilt (there are much lighter frames that are just as strong or stronger).
> Just my two cents though.


Could this be why they offer a 10 year warranty?


----------



## MrMackie12 (Apr 17, 2004)

*yeah thats cool*



COmtbiker12 said:


> Ran across these pictures. Apparently it was rolling around at a NorbaNational/BigBear from what I've heard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


except that I can guaruntee any DH tires by Bontrager are goin to be absolute $hit!!!


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

nice headtube angle










not


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

Acme54321 said:


> We had a Chap come into the shop a few weeks ago and it had a Pacific sticker on it.
> 
> Still a sweet bike though.


Ya the sticker says something like "pride"

...they do great work. Pacific manufacturing does high end and low end frames.

The chap is the high end of coarse, you've seen one, so you "should" know.

I ride one, and I "do" know.

meh, whatever. all good.


----------



## binary visions (Jan 18, 2004)

Jm. said:


> nice headtube angle
> 
> not


Did you happen to notice the guy putting his weight on the saddle? 

Notice in the second picture, with no weight on the saddle, the rocker arm is about 1/2-3/4" closer to the top tube. So I'm sure the headangle is a couple degrees slacked out.


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

Bike also looks like a k2 tirade or Litium.
Look here:


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

DHbiker said:


> Bike also looks like a k2 tirade or Litium.
> Look here:


WoW.. that K2 realy looks like the Giant AC ...


----------



## Ohio_Huck (May 13, 2004)

wow, those might just be the most massive pivots ever. however, look at the rocker arm. the clamped section around the pivot looks big, but theres only like a half inch of material actually attaching it to the shock. with a custom paint job (horrible looking flames) that would be a pretty tight bike.


----------

